
Former FB exec says Google, Facebook are surveillance states and risk regulation - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/14/chamath-palihapitiya-on-fang-stocks-amazon-winning-facebook-risk.html
======
LeeHwang
This is surprising. There is a lot of chatter on both american political sides
for regulation on amazon, google, facebook, and apple. I guess this is going
to be their big oil moment.

------
jm6
"Too big to fail". _Whisky glasses clink_

